# Anyone know what this does? (Map Auto Zoom)



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Thoughts?


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Pretty much nothing. I've always coded it and never figured out how to get it to work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

With CIC, once a destination has been entered and Nav is guiding to it, you can zoom all the way in past 100 feet to "AUTO" scale which will then zoom in / out automatically so as to show the entire trip from current position to destination, but it only works in the right split screen window.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

On my F06, which looks like the picture in the OP (AFAIK same software as in F10), it does auto zoom when needed, e.g. when you are approaching an intersection, the map will auto zoom in to better show you when and where you have to turn; but for some reason somebody at BMW thought that it is only useful when you have the map in North Direction :rofl: in the Cayenne it works on all map views and I find it really useful!

So to be able to select Auto zoom, first change your map view to North and then activate Auto zoom.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, CIC is the same. The Main Map view can be whatever, but the small right screen must be set for North View, and then below 100 ft. you will see "Auto" setting. 

I can live with the North View, but I can't figure out why the Main Nav screen does not support Auto Zoom as well. :dunno:

Maybe NBT does.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, on NBT works on the main screen. and you have the "Auto Scale" option in the menu on the left to activate it directly once you have set the map to North view. Attached a picture with Auto Scale enabled...note the two little arrows pointing up and down, that means Auto Scale in German


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

*UPDATE:* I noticed yesterday after my previous post that Auto Scale also works on the split screen. Same criteria: you have to be in North view on the map, but instead of zooming in as Shawn explained for the CIC, you have to zoom out beyond the max distance which is 1500 miles. Once you go one more click, it automatically changes to AUTO. I snapped one picture right at the moment when it was changing, the word AUTO appears for one second second only and then the auto set zoom distance...thought I'd share. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WTF is wrong with BMW? Why can't it work the same way? 3 different ways to get Auto Zoom... :loco:


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

With all your help I finally figured out how to use this feature. As you guys said, on NBT it works on the main screen, only when actively navigating to an address, only in North View, and then you can access by zooming all the way out past 1500mi. Then it configures itself for auto mode as DR1er showed. Thanks for the help... and I agree, this is a really unfortunate state for this otherwise useful feature.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry for the intrusion, but I discovered that Auto also works on F30 with NBT under same conditions Bomax stated above

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes it does on F30. I wished it work more like iGo Navigation where it automatically zooms out when the next way point is more than 2 miles, using 2D view in both North up or direction of travel views. Then zooms in when you're within 2 miles of the next way point in your preferred view (North up, direction, perspective...etc). Then again, I find it announcing the destination is on the left or right after you arrived really weird and incredibly annoying. It has to announce it a few hundred feet before, that's when you need it the most.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahh...dare to dream...


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

by the way, I discovered the Auto Scale also works on my '13 X5 and it does work on both sides of the creen AND you can activate the Auto Scale by zooming in or out beyond the min/max possible zoom, there you have it Shawn: yet another way to enable this function! 

Check out the attached picture

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That's nuts. It's nice it works on both sides though, but having to have the Map in the North View is absurd.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

bomax said:


> With all your help I finally figured out how to use this feature. As you guys said, on NBT it works on the main screen, only when actively navigating to an address, only in North View, and then you can access by zooming all the way out past 1500mi. Then it configures itself for auto mode as DR1er showed. Thanks for the help... and I agree, this is a really unfortunate state for this otherwise useful feature.


No problem! and Just FYI: once you are in North view and have an active destination, you can also enable Auto Scale from the menu bar on the left side like shown on your first post.



shawnsheridan said:


> That's nuts. It's nice it works on both sides though, but having to have the Map in the North View is absurd.


Agree, non-sense :tsk:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you guys talking about 2 different things?
1. Auto-scale: As I understand it, this just zooms the map so that the entire route fits on the screen. Must be in north facing view. This is available in all cars by default
2. Auto-zoom: This can be enabled via coding. There's not much info on how its supposed to work. From what I gather, it will zoom in to show you intersections when appropriate but the map must also be in north facing view.

Did I get that right?


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Are you guys talking about 2 different things?
> 1. Auto-scale: As I understand it, this just zooms the map so that the entire route fits on the screen. Must be in north facing view. This is available in all cars by default
> 2. Auto-zoom: This can be enabled via coding. There's not much info on how its supposed to work. From what I gather, it will zoom in to show you intersections when appropriate but the map must also be in north facing view.
> 
> Did I get that right?


I think you are right. the above comments refer to Auto-Scale. I recently coded Auto Zoom in my car, but it doesn't seem to do anything so far. Does anyone know if anything else needs to be coded for the zoom function to work?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Please do keep us posted as I for one am very interested in having system zoom in as I approach intersection
Thanks

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DR1er said:


> I think you are right. the above comments refer to Auto-Scale. I recently coded Auto Zoom in my car, but it doesn't seem to do anything so far. Does anyone know if anything else needs to be coded for the zoom function to work?


Yeah - I also had it coded and have yet to see it do anything. The odd thing its enabled as an option in all map viiews (not just north facing), so there's hope that it could actually do something useful. Then again, when I've google it I dont find anything on it so it could just be a feature that was never fully implemented. Or, the few references to it seem to get it confused with "auto scale" much like what happened in this thread. Did you code the "route magnet' feature? That seems to actuallly work and is somewhat useful.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Yeah - I also had it coded and have yet to see it do anything. The odd thing its enabled as an option in all map viiews (not just north facing), so there's hope that it could actually do something useful. Then again, when I've google it I dont find anything on it so it could just be a feature that was never fully implemented. Or, the few references to it seem to get it confused with "auto scale" much like what happened in this thread. Did you code the "route magnet' feature? That seems to actuallly work and is somewhat useful.


Maybe BMW implemented it on the F15, which had the newest advances software-wise...?

I haven't coded route magnet... actually haven't heard about it, but I'd be happy to try it. What does it do?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DR1er said:


> Maybe BMW implemented it on the F15, which had the newest advances software-wise...?
> 
> I haven't coded route magnet... actually haven't heard about it, but I'd be happy to try it. What does it do?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


Read this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=711517


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Route magnet works as advertised in shawn's link above...


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=711517


Haven't had any chance to play with the car and do some coding, but this is in my list of pendings.

Thanks!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*1 out of 3*

Hi,

Well, I made the one line code change (HU_NBT-> 3000 HMI -> NAVI_AUTOZOOM -> from nicht_aktiv to aktiv) and it works fine!

Now, once you have a destination input and are using north facing map, the bottom option on the left of the screen has Auto Zoom and Scale (and you can go to auto scale by going past the 1500M level). The auto zoom zooms in on key intersections, while auto scale fills the screen with your route -- in other words, it adjusts scale so that your route fills the screen approximately.

Unfortunately, after coding, neither Route Magnet nor Import a Trip are working -- or appearing as options on the screen.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Route Magnet should work fine. You need to verify the coding and check it again.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Will check again, tomorrow -- BUT, I'm pretty sure I did what was laid out.
Thanks


----------



## MidLifeBeamer (May 25, 2014)

I coded this in my 2014 X5 and the Route Magnet option appears under Alternate Route. I can get the option to add a new route magnet. The map view comes up allowing to move the cursor around to pick another area. When I click to select the area for the route magnet to use, an option screen pops up. On the option screen, the choice to set the route magnet is disabled. The only option enabled is to quit the interactive menu.

Has any one experienced this?

Mike


----------

